# 1 week postpartum, help with hemorrhoids



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, things seem to be getting better/easier, but these hemorrhoids have got to go! I really had to push with everything I had to deliver my 10 lb. 9 oz. baby and have a 2nd degree tear that I elected not to suture and some really large and painful hemorrhoids. i have been doing herbal sitz baths 2-3 times per day, staying off my bottom, and using my peri-bottle. What is next?? My MW mentioned Oatstraw tea, but I seem to remember using witch hazel pads after my first with a good amount of relief. I even saw some sort of spray at our local co-op/natural food store. What have you found to be helpful?


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Subbing... I have one like a shooter marble that still hurts. No tearing, though... I feel bad for you! Weirdly, doing kegels makes the butt feel better for a bit.


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

I would be calling in for suppositories for hemorrhoids that bad. They're prescription strength, and work very well.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveneverfails* 
I would be calling in for suppositories for hemorrhoids that bad. They're prescription strength, and work very well.

I am a nurse and not at all squeamish when it comes to suppositories, but I can tell you right now, there is no way I am inserting anything until they improve a bit. I truly remember the witch hazel pads reduced the pain and inflammation, but I wanted to hear what others have done.

For those of you interested in suppositories, you can get steroid suppos that work well within a few days.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I REALLY loved the earthmama angelbaby 'mama's sore bottom' line - the spray and the bottom balm - such good relief!


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
I REALLY loved the earthmama angelbaby 'mama's sore bottom' line - the spray and the bottom balm - such good relief!

nak
Awesome, that is what they have at our co-op


----------



## sunsetdancer (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine haven't been so bad the Prep H cooling gel or witch hazel didn't help, but I think my midwife suggest routan for hemmaroids. I've never tried it but it might bend worth looking into.


----------



## 2xand2y (Sep 13, 2009)

I know this is extreme but desperate times call for desperate measures. After my 3rd I had 3 golf ball size hemorrhoids. My grandmother advised a bath and pushing them back in. This helped immensely but the agony soon returned when I climbed out and the hemorrhoids popped back out. So, I bought a small butt plug from the local adult store. It worked like a dream to hold those boogers in and kept the pain and itching at bay. I also used a breast pad soaked in witch hazel tucked in my crack. Ice packs can give relief too, as can the standard prep-H. The homeopathic cream didn't do much at all- sadly.

The good news is I was ready to deal with the hemorrhoids again with my 4th but I didn't have even one.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xand2y* 
I know this is extreme but desperate times call for desperate measures. After my 3rd I had 3 golf ball size hemorrhoids. My grandmother advised a bath and pushing them back in. This helped immensely but the agony soon returned when I climbed out and the hemorrhoids popped back out. So, I bought a small butt plug from the local adult store. It worked like a dream to hold those boogers in and kept the pain and itching at bay. I also used a breast pad soaked in witch hazel tucked in my crack. Ice packs can give relief too, as can the standard prep-H. The homeopathic cream didn't do much at all- sadly.

The good news is I was ready to deal with the hemorrhoids again with my 4th but I didn't have even one.

Wow, you are hard core! The problem with mine is that they start to retract and then pop right back out with every bowel movement. I think I just need to let them stay out and get them shrunk. LOL


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherRN* 

For those of you interested in suppositories, you can get steroid suppos that work well within a few days.

So would just a steroid cream be okay? I have cortisone and various Rx -sones for psoriasis.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been wiping with witch hazel pads and applying max strength at each potty break. Also ice packs at bedtime. I will say that around 7 days out was the worst. I'm 10 days out now, and they're definitely improving.

My chiro gave me an herb bath that has comfrey, RRL, lavendar and a few other things in it. Her suggestion was to brew it like tea and then soak pads in it and freeze them. Then put the pad on the 'roids until it thawed. I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like it would feel good!

And my doula recommended full squats to "pull them back in".


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, been there,







to you.

I soaked infant prefolds (that were too small for the monster I pushed out) in witch hazel and froze them. Then kind of tucked them inside my underwear or on my bottom if was laying in bed. Witchhazel worked great for me, and anything frozen seemed to help. When I didn't need the full prefold strength I use cloth wipes soaked in them. I can't remember how long I had them after birth but I started getting them the week before I gave birth for some reason.







and I hope you feel better soon.


----------

